# SOLD - Trolling reels, stainless prop



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Have 4 Diawa Sg17LCA reels and 1 Okuma convector cv15d for sale. All good shape. $50 each. 
And 1 stainless steel prop. Given to me by dealer, 15 minutes run time to find out still not the right one. Dealer never returned call to exchange for a different pitch so I bought what ended up working for me. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

$250, Western Mahoning county.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnhovinga (Dec 13, 2018)

esox72 said:


> Have 4 Diawa Sg17LCA reels and 1 Okuma convector cv15d for sale. All good shape. $50 each.
> And 1 stainless steel prop. Given to me by dealer, 15 minutes run time to find out still not the right one. Dealer never returned call to exchange for a different pitch so I bought what ended up working for me.
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you located? Thanks


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Berlin Center


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckyboy (Jan 10, 2015)

esox72 said:


> Berlin Center
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent you a PM, talk to you when you call. Thanks


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

buckyboy said:


> I sent you a PM, talk to you when you call. Thanks


I haven’t seen a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Diawa reels are sold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Price drop to $200 on prop. Can buy hub to fit about anything. I had on 200hp Honda and will give that hub with it if you can use.


----------

